# Labor Day AMNPS Cheese w/ Q-view



## jjwdiver (Sep 5, 2011)

Seeing as how it's a holiday, and I don't have to do any manual labor here at the villa today...I figured it was a good excuse to do up some more cheese.  Plus our supply was getting low and I love to fire up the pellets and fill the air with tbs perfume!

2 packages of Mild Cheddar, a package of Monteray Jack & Jalapeno Pepper, and 2 packages of Sharp Cheddar. (kinda boring, but that's what we like).  Cut into smaller chunks and proceeded to play.








Got the AMNPS setup in the Weber Kettle,







got it lit







and then went back inside to set the cheese up on the grate while the smoker got going.













How blessed am I - a beautiful day here in the Virgin Island...no effects from Katia at all and nothing on the agenda for the day.  Feeling pretty good at this point!







Cocked and loaded







Now to let it go for a few hours before the sun starts beating down on the grill and raising the temps too high.  I'll post up a few Qviews after I get them all done and into their new home.

*This is the end of the Cheese post*

*The following is an advertisement of goods*

...not meant to bypass the forum or its rules

just stating what is below is not related to smoking...

so skip past this part if you don't like calendars!

My friend here on the Islands is a photographer, and a damn good one.  He and his wife have been doing calendars for a few years and now have taken over the distribution and all of that.  If you buy calendars, and are at all interested in one with pictures from St. John, USVI...then go to his website and order.  They will ship them right to you, but are only doing about 5000 of them.







BTW...I get nothing from them for doing this...just helping a friend.

Sorry if I offended anyone or broke rules with that part.  MODS: I'll quickly remove if asked by you. Thanks

John


----------



## daveomak (Sep 5, 2011)

John, mornin....The cheese looks good....nice smoke..........The rocks you live on are beautiful and I'm NOT showing the bride those pictures........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...she keeps reminding me how she would like to move there.......Dave


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice

Love the AMSPS


----------



## roller (Sep 5, 2011)

I like your choice in cheese...I also like your view...I lived on an island in the S. Pacific for 2 yrs.


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Roller. Been nice living here and missing out on the cold winters of Minnesota.  Hope to be staying a while and still trying to get the right place for the grill - out of the wind and sunshine but still easy to get to. So far so good!

Using Maple pellets in the AMNPS today to see what if any taste change is gives the cheese.


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 5, 2011)

Got the qview on the phone and tapatalk wont post for me - so all I got is words!

Pulled the Monteray pepper jack after 3 hours as it was pretty soft and starting to go thru the grate, but the cheddars stayed on for a total of 4 1/2 hours - longest i have been able to cold smoke cheese here.  Makes me wish for the cooler temps from "back home".  Got it all vacuum sealed and in the fridge for its 2 week rest and hope to get more done later this week or next weekend so we have a fairly steady supply.  Another storm developing off the coast of Africa seems to be looking my way - still only an Invest, but look for the naming of another storm in a day or 2.  If it does come this way I will be needing that cheese!

Sorry about the Qview!

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi John!!!

That cheese is gonna be great!!!

Always love your scenery pics too!!!!

Got a lot of trees & woods here, but no beaches!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 5, 2011)

All done!  Finally found the dang cable to connect the phone to the computer - here is the group I did today







andc a parting sunset shot to signal the end of summer!


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 6, 2011)

Great Pics John!!

Sunsets are nothing like we get here in Minnesota.

Love the cheese too!!!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice looking cheese, John!!!

Awesome pic of the sunset !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 6, 2011)

The cheese looks perfect, so does the sunset!


----------



## venture (Sep 6, 2011)

It all looks great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 6, 2011)

Did a sneak taste test of the cheese (I always leave a small chunk out and available so I don't rip into a larger sealed bag)...I gotta say the longer time with the smoke sure made a world of difference. I was expecting something that was maybe too smokey, but it was more smoke flavor without being too heavy (if that makes sense at all).  Hard to explain and maybe just my taste buds giving me grief...but it sure was a better taste.  Also, used maple for the first time on cheese...could that be what helped?

John


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 8, 2011)

Sure looks good.

Your mentioned about the temp being up. Take a cardboard box and some dryer hose and adapt to fit an end to the webber grill and that will cut way down on some of the heat.

Karl

P.S.

That cheese looks awsome.


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 8, 2011)

really great


----------

